# Pensar - Subjuntivo?



## Sunnyone

Quisiera saber si es común (o no común ... o nunca) usar la palabra, "pensar" en el subjuntivo cuando es en una oración positiva (no acompañada por la palabra "no"). Estoy pensando en situaciones que no son preguntas y en las que la persona está dando su opinión. Voy a dar un ejemplo pero quiero tener esta información que trata una variedad de posibilidades si es posible. 

2 ejemplos:
"Pienso que ella irá (vaya) al mar en julio."
"Pienso que ella irá (vaya) a divorciar su marido un día porque ayer los escuché discutiendo en voces muy altas.
etc.etc.

¡Mil millones gracias! 
Sunny


----------



## Cierzo

No, en ese contexto en concreto, se usa el indicativo. Yo personalmente, usaría el verbo "creer":

"Creo que en Julio se irá a la playa"
"Creo que se va a divorciar de su marido, porque ayer los escuché discutiendo a gritos."


CIERZO


----------



## Sunnyone

Gracias. Estaba preocupada de que mi ejemplo fuera a nublar la meta en mi pregunta y eso es así. Pero aprecio saber que la palabra "creer" es mejor en el ejemplo.

Ahora, me pregunto si nunca se usa el verbo pensar en el subjuntivo en cualquier situación.


----------



## Cierzo

No, a veces puede usarse. Pero como la mayoría de las veces, el subjuntivo tiene una intención de posibilidad, de algo que podría ser real o llegar a serlo, pero que no es un hecho constatado en el momento en el que se habla. Por ejemplo:

"Si no fuese tan violento, creo que hubiera podido ser feliz a su lado."

Estás hablando de un caso hipotético, así que se usa el subjuntivo. Todo depende del contexto y de la intención, no del verbo.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.


CIERZO


----------



## Sunnyone

Claro, Cierzo, me ayudas mucho. Tu respuesta me causa hacer otra pregunta relacionada. ¿Si está expresando una opinión, un hispanohablante va a usar el verbo "creer" más o menos siempre (y no el verbo "pensar")?

Atentamente, Sunny


----------



## A S Laplace

Deseo que él *piense* lo mejor de mi.
Intenté que ella *pensara* que él tenía razón.

Uno de los usos del subj es después de verbos como desear, ordenar  que . . . .


----------



## Cierzo

Sobre Latinoamérica no puedo hablar, pero en España es lo más común: "I don't think so"="No creo" y demás. Eso no quiere decir que no se use "pienso que..." nunca. Sí que se usa. Pero como siempre, todo depende del contexto, y estadísticamente, el verbo "creer", para dar una opinión, es bastante más frecuente.

Qué complicado es esto de los idiomas...


CIERZO


----------



## SydLexia

Sherlock Holmes: Bueno. Es posible que (él) piense que no estemos en Londres.......... 
Watson: Piense que piense, no entiendo por qué tenemos que estar los dos aquí en este solar vacio

corrections please

saludos

syd


----------



## Cierzo

At Sydlexia: your sentences are nearly perfect. I'm impressed. I would prefer, though:

"Bueno, es posible que piense que no estamos en Londres..."
"Piense lo que piense, no entiendo por qué tenemos que estar los dos aquí en este solar."

But as I say, I can only speak from the Spanish from Spain.

Nevertheless, I think that the original doubt was about the verb following the word "pensar", and not about "pensar" itself.


CIERZO


----------



## Sunnyone

Cierzo, 
Complicado, ¡sí! Particularmente, para mí de la lengua natal de inglés, es lo de subjuntivo.

Para todos, les doy las gracias por TODAS estas clarificaciones. Creo (!) que puedo descansar mejor ahorita. Acabo de comprender que he estado usando "pensar" con errores de subjuntivo Y en el modo de usarla muchas veces. ¡Yikes! Pero ahora y entonces, .....

Ciao y gracias,

PD: siempre aprecio las correciones.


----------



## JB

Siguiendo con la misma pregunta (y por eso creo que no vale empezar nuevo hilo),´díganme, por favor, si lo siguiente es correcto.

*1.  Creo que llega a tiempo,  *para expresar una actitud de certidud (en mi mente) o muy poca duda, si haya algo.
*2.  Creo que vaya a llegar (o que llegue) atrasado* para comunicar mi duda, que de veras no sé, per me siento inquieto.


----------



## Cierzo

"Creo que llega a tiempo" is correct, but it refers to the present moment. I mean, the immediate moment. If he/she/it isn't coming right now, you should say "Creo que llegará a tiempo".

"Creo que vaya a llegar/que llegue con retraso/atrasado" is not correct. That form can only be used (in this context) in a negative sentence: "No creo que llegue con retraso/No creo que vaya a llegar con retraso".

Hope that helps.


CIERZO


----------



## SydLexia

Cierzo said:


> Nevertheless, I think that the original doubt was about the verb following the word "pensar", and not about "pensar" itself.
> 
> 
> CIERZO



Whoops!!

syd


----------



## Sunnyone

La respuesta de Cierzo al ejemplo dado por jbruceismay me clarifica mucho. Hace dos días (antes de esta conversación), habría dicho tal cosa en el subjuntivo como en su ejemplo [*Creo que vaya a llegar (o que llegue) atrasado* para comunicar mi duda]; pero, habría usado el verbo "pensar", creyendo que el uso del verbo, "pensar" va a provocar este sentido de duda. ¿Estoy entendiendo correctamente, Cierzo, que las palabras "pensar" y "creer" se usan en la misma manera respecto al subjuntivo aunque estas dos palabras no son exactamente sinónimos?

Sunny


----------



## lazarus1907

Bolinger ha escrito varios tratados sobre el subjuntivo español, pero en más de uno demuestra que cuando se usa el subjuntivo en español, ciertas construcciones son imposibles en inglés, pero cuando el infinitivo es posible, esas mismas construcciones sí son aceptables en inglés. En mi opinión, esto prueba que el subjuntivo es algo más que un capricho arbitrario y absurdo.

Con los verbos "pensar" y "creer" es relativamente fácil mostrar por qué se usa el indicativo o el subjuntivo, incluso usando el inglés. Leed lo que Bolinger, Rivero, o Terrell y Hooper dicen al respecto.


----------



## Sunnyone

Excelente. Lo haré. Buscaré sus obras con mucho entusiasmo.
Sunny


----------



## Cierzo

Sí, cuando se usan "pienso" y "creo" para dar una opinión, la manera de utilizar el subjuntivo o el indicativo es la misma para ambos. Aunque no siempre sean intercambiables, gramaticalmente se comportan igual.


CIERZO


----------



## NewdestinyX

Sunnyone said:


> Quisiera saber si es común (o no común ... o nunca) usar la palabra, "pensar" en el subjuntivo cuando es en una oración positiva (no acompañada por la palabra "no"). Estoy pensando en situaciones que no son preguntas y en las que la persona está dando su opinión. Voy a dar un ejemplo pero quiero tener esta información que trata una variedad de posibilidades si es posible.
> 
> 2 ejemplos:
> "Pienso que ella irá (vaya) al mar en julio."
> "Pienso que ella irá (vaya) a divorciar su marido un día porque ayer los escuché discutiendo en voces muy altas.
> etc.etc.



Has recibido muchas buenas respuestas buenas. Por lo general -- 'pensar' no va en el subjuntivo. "No pensar que" sí usa el subjuntivo.  In English we say think when we mean 'believe'. In Spanish all 'believing thinking' is "creer". "Pensar" is more 'thinking over something' or 'pondering' or 'considering angles' about something. Most students also don't learn early on that PENSAR + infinitive = to plan to do something.

Pienso ir mañana. = I plan to go tomorrow.

Espero que esto te ayude un poco más.


----------



## mhp

NewdestinyX said:


> Most students also don't learn early on that PENSAR + infinitive = to plan to do something.
> 
> Pienso ir mañana. = I plan to go tomorrow.



 Good point. And even fewer people realize that “pensar” can take a subjunctive when it means “influir para que” 

   He pensado que lo hagas tú solo


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Good point. And even fewer people realize that “pensar” can take a subjunctive when it means “influir para que”
> 
> He pensado que lo hagas tú solo



Hmmm.. I didn't know that either, mhp.. What does that say in English, please?


----------



## mhp

It is actually your translation:

I've planed that you do it by yourself.

Perhaps our Spanish speaking friends can give a better translation of the nuances 

Edit: Lazarus, ¿te sientas con ánimo como para hacerlo? Ya has dicho que es relativamente fácil mostrar por qué se usa el indicativo o el subjuntivo con «pensar».


----------



## A S Laplace

Pienso ir mañana is *not* subjunctive, it's indicative. 
He pensado que lo hagas tu =   *pensar* is indicative, *hacer* subjunctive

Yo pienso , tu piensas, etc = indicativo

( que) yo piense, tu pienses, etc, = subjuntivo ( presente)
( que) yo pensara, tu pensaras, etc,  subjunct pasado ( imperfecto)

Él quiere que yo piense ( ahora) ......
Él quería que yo pensara o pensase . . . . 

Si no fuese tan violento, creo que *habría* hecho algo  
( hubiese is grammatically incorrect )

Si *hubiese* sabido, *habría* hecho algo.

hubiese=  subj imperfecto     habría= condicional


----------



## NewdestinyX

A S Laplace said:


> Pienso ir mañana is *not* subjunctive, it's indicative.



Who has said otherwise?



> He pensado que lo hagas tu =   *pensar* is indicative, *hacer*
> 
> Yo pienso , tu piensas, etc = indicativo
> 
> ( que) yo piense, tu pienses, etc, = subjuntivo ( presente)
> ( que) yo pensara, tu pensaras, etc,  subjunct pasado ( imperfecto)
> 
> Él quiere que yo piense ( ahora) ......
> Él quería que yo pensara o pensase . . . .
> 
> Si no fuese tan violento, creo que *habría* hecho algo
> ( hubiese is grammatically incorrect )
> 
> Si *hubiese* sabido, *habría* hecho algo.
> 
> hubiese=  subj imperfecto     habría= condicional subjunctive



I agree with all this.. I was just trying to point out that PENSAR doesn't trigger the subjunctive at all. Only NO PENSAR QUE triggers the subjunctive .


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> It is actually your translation:
> 
> I've planned that you do it by yourself.
> 
> Perhaps our Spanish speaking friends can give a better translation of the nuances



Thanks Mhp.. But that sentence in English is strange. Still thinking of how that would be more natural in English. But thanks! for the education.. about 'pensar'..


----------



## A S Laplace

NewdestinyX
Oooopss! I apologise then. I kind of got confused, because Sunnyone asked for 'pensar in the subj' and all of a sudden a number of sentences appeared, many of which were not in the subj.


----------



## NewdestinyX

A S Laplace said:


> NewdestinyX
> Oooopss! I apologise then. I kind of got confused, because Sunnyone asked for 'pensar in the subj' and all of a sudden a number of sentences appeared, many of which were not in the subj.



No problem, A.S. -- I too was getting a little confused when I saw an example or two of "creer" and "pensar" in the affirmative where subjunctive happened int he subclause -- but the reason for the subjunctive was a Type 2 or 3 conditional syntax and had nothing to do with the verb 'pensar' itself. Mhp did teach us one situation where 'pensar' when meaning 'to plan to' would trigger the subjunctive because of it having "indirect command" properties. But to my knowledge a student should learn that "pensar que" and "creer que" use indicative and "no pensar que" and "no creer que" use the subjunctive.

Grant


----------



## Sunnyone

Quisiera pedir más información a Lazarus, por favor. Busqué diferentes libros por Bolinger, Terrell  y Hooper pero la selección es enorme. ¿Podría sugerir algunos nombres específicos de libros por cada autor? Me parece que Bolinger ha escrito mucho en inglés y en español y no podía decidir entre esta cantidad de posibilidades. No pude encontrar un libro sobre solamente el subjuntivo por Terrell o por Hooper pero había una lista de 3,000 títulos para escrutar. 
¡Gracias!


----------



## Cierzo

¡Hola!

Siento haber tardado tanto en responder a los comentarios que decían que el uso del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo era incorrecto en este contexto, pero necesitaba buscar una referencia oficial que avalase mi opinión y como no lo encontraba en libros de texto, decidí hacer una consulta a la RAE. Ésta fue su respuesta:


 *El pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo con valor condicional: -ra / -ría *

Comúnmente las oraciones condicionales se construyen en español según un esquema compuesto de dos elementos: una oración subordinada (apódosis), introducida por la conjunción _si _y que expresa la condición, y una oración principal (prótasis) que enuncia el resultado del cumplimiento de la condición. Cuando la condición expresada se considera no realizada en el pasado, e irrealizable o improbable en el presente o en el futuro, la oración se denomina ‘irreal’. 

La validez normativa de la forma en _-ra_ del pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (_hubiera amado_) en la apódosis (oración principal) de las oraciones condicionales irreales referidas al pasado no se cuestiona. Su tradición es tan larga en nuestro idioma como la propia lengua. Se viene empleando con normalidad desde la Edad Media.
De hecho, la primera documentación de la forma _hubiera_ que se localiza en nuestro Banco de Datos informatizado “CORDE” (Corpus Diacrónico del Español), data de la primera mitad del siglo XIII (p 1228-1246), precisamente en el contexto de una construcción condicional de estas carácterísticas: 

_Quando el sancto preste assoma revestido,_ 
_que exe del sagrario, de logar escondido, _
_a don Christo signífica, que non fo entendido; _
_si non, no lo *oviera* el traïdor *vendido.*_
 (Gonzalo de Berceo: _El sacrificio de la misa)_ 

También se admite hoy día como posibilidad válida el uso de la forma en _ -se_ del pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (_hubiese amado_), que anteriormente se censuraba. 
Serían, pues, igualmenteadmisibles, las tres apódosis de la siguiente construcción condicional: 
_Si lo hubiera sabido, te lo *habría* dicho._ 
_Si lo hubiera sabido, te lo *hubiera* dicho._ 
_Si lo hubiera sabido, te lo *hubiese* dicho._ 
Por supuesto, lo dicho solo vale para la apódosis (oración principal) de las oraciones condicionales, porque para la prótasis (subordinada) estas formas no son intercambiables, ya que solo se admite el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo en ellas: 
_*Si lo *habría* sabido, te lo habría dicho._ (Debió decirse: _Si lo * hubiera* (o *hubiese*) sabido...)._ 
[Aquí conviene señalar que tampoco es admisible el condicional simple en las irreales referidas al presente o al futuro: Solo se admite el pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo: 
_* Si lo *sabría,* te lo diría._ (Debió decirse: _Si lo *supiera * (o *supiese*), te lo diría)._] 

Al margen de estas consideraciones, parece que en la actualidad se emplea mayoritariamente el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (_Si lo hubiera sabido, te lo *hubiera/se* dicho)_, frente al condicional compuesto (_Si lo hubiera sabido, te lo *habría* dicho)_, en la apódosis de las condicionales irreales de pasado, tanto en el habla corriente, como en la lengua escrita. 

Así mismo, el uso indistinto de las formas de pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo (_hubiera _o_ hubiese amado_) en alternancia con el condicional compuesto (_habría amado_) tiene plena vigencia hoy día en frases independientes de significado potencial, para indicar posibilidad o probabilidad en el pasado. 

Ejemplo: 
*Habrías*_ podido venir a la fiesta._ 
*Hubieras*_ podido venir a la fiesta._
_*Hubieses* podido venir a la fiesta._


Reciba un cordial saludo. 
---- 
Departamento de Español al día 
RAE




Así pues, el uso de dichos tiempos verbales es, no sólo correcto, sino además más usual y frecuente (por lo menos en España) que el condicional perfecto. Quería dejarlo claro. Muchas gracias por vuestra atención.


CIERZO


----------



## NewdestinyX

Cierzo said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Siento haber tardado tanto en responder a los comentarios que decían que el uso del pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo era incorrecto en este contexto, pero necesitaba buscar una referencia oficial que avalase mi opinión y como no lo encontraba en libros de texto, decidí hacer una consulta a la RAE. Ésta fue su respuesta:


La cuestión en este hilo nunca ha sido el uso general del pluscuamperfecto de sujuntivo en la apódosis de una oración potencial. El tema es cuándo se puede usar 'pensar' en el subjuntivo. 

Pero tengo que decir que me ha sorprendido "muschísimo" la respuesta de la RAE. ¿Por qué? Pues porque hasta la finalización del DPD, la RAE decía exactamente el opuesto. Esto yo sé porque recibí una respuesta de ellos que decía que aunque el uso de -ra sea común en ciertas regiones no está precrito. Creo que puesto que todas la organizaciones ligüisticas hispanas han puesto a trajabar juntos -- muchas cosas que se consideran como incorrectas tradionalmente -- son hoy día aceptadas. Hay mucha gente que se consideraría "Hubiera + hubiera" el las oraciones potenciales de tipo 3 como un 'vulgarísmo'. Supongo que tenemos que aceptar la 'palabra' de la RAE "nueva" como 'final'. 

Gracias por preguntarla,
Grant


----------

